# Who's up for el Desierto this weekend?



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey people, sorry I missed the Moabito reunion last weekend. How about riding el Desierto or el Ajusco this Sunday? Please raise your hands!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey people, sorry I missed the Moabito reunion last weekend. How about riding el Desierto or el Ajusco this Sunday? Please raise your hands!


I'd love to... but you know my problem. Freaking transportation.

If someone could pick me up at some Metro....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey people, sorry I missed the Moabito reunion last weekend. How about riding el Desierto or el Ajusco this Sunday? Please raise your hands!


I'd love to. I'll see if I can.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'd like to go  Let's do Ajusco!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: you are such a wuss! Pedal there!!  

Seriusly, if we go to the Ajusco take the metro to Barranca del Muerto, I can pick you up at the intersection of Barranca and Periferico.

So are we set?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey!! Last week I had problems going off my sleeping carcass... I already had cramps just half mile into the ride!
> 
> There were other wuss dudes who (Ahem!) chickened out (ahem!)... weren't they, Roberto?!  (just kidding, would I've been so hung over like you, I wouldn't had pedalled a mile)
> 
> ...


I was about to propose picking you up for Ajusco, but maybe I can pick Matt if Madaleno can only take one bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: you are such a wuss! Pedal there!!


Hey!! Last week I had problems going off my sleeping carcass... I already had cramps just half mile into the ride!

There were other wuss dudes who (Ahem!) chickened out (ahem!)... weren't they, Roberto?!  (just kidding, would I've been so hung over like you, I wouldn't had pedalled a mile) 



elmadaleno said:


> Seriusly, if we go to the Ajusco take the metro to Barranca del Muerto, I can pick you up at the intersection of Barranca and Periferico.
> 
> So are we set?


This is a freaking deal!! It's 8:00 too late fer ya?! Metro is open until 7:00 on sundays.

How many bikes can you carry as Matt could join us there, so he wouldn't have any excuses...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey!! Last week I had problems going off my sleeping carcass... I already had cramps just half mile into the ride!
> 
> There were other wuss dudes who (Ahem!) chickened out (ahem!)... weren't they, Roberto?!  (just kidding, would I've been so hung over like you, I wouldn't had pedalled a mile)
> 
> ...


I was about to propose picking you up for Ajusco, but maybe I can pick Matt if Madaleno can only take one bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I was about to propose picking you up for Ajusco, but maybe I can pick Matt if Madaleno can only take one bike.


Don't fight for me, you guys!! 

Nah, seriously... If Matt agrees (maybe he would be going with Ken, but I dunno), we can make the meeting point Metro Barranca del Muerto and we decide there who's going with who depending on cars and bikes.

I'm all in!!! (Now, I have to start convincing my wife...)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Matt. He is confirming tomorrow morning.

Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I just got off the phone with Matt. He is confirming tomorrow morning.
> 
> Stay tuned!!!!


I'm hijacking my neighbour's computer right now.

I'm 90% confirmed. I'll ask Ken tomorrow. May be bringing my wife and a friend of hers so they can hike.

More tomorrow A.M.

Let's check out some trails for March!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

My Rack can supposedly take 4 bikes, but I think 3 is the safe limit! So 8:00 Barranca del Muerto and Periferico, on the lateral crossing the light from north to south?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> My Rack can supposedly take 4 bikes, but I think 3 is the safe limit! So 8:00 Barranca del Muerto and Periferico, on the lateral crossing the light from north to south?


Ok.... I'll be there.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Ken's in. So I don't need a ride. What time and where in El Ajusco?

Hoping to not have to get up earlier than 7:00am!

Does anyone have an idea of how long to get there from Colonia Roma?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mada and Roberto....

If you don't mind, I would take Adrian and Rocky-Rene with me.

Maybe Mada, Adrian and me on Mada's and Rene and Roberto with Roberto (his bike is lighter than mine, will punish your trunk much less).

What you think?

I think a safe time would be 8:00 at Barranca del Muerto and Periferico (Mada, please give me accurate directions where you please... we'll make it there).

Earlier would be too much optimistic as the Metro starts at 7:00 and it's a long way from el Rosario.

Thank you guys for the support!! You'll go to heaven when you die!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think that 8:00 is a good time. By the time we finish packing and leaving, we'll probably arive at SNT (Ajusco) by 9:10 or so.

A friend might be intrested in joining us, but she's not confirmed, I will know by tommorrow morning. In which case my car would be full  But I'll let you know as soon as I know for sure.

Thanks


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that 8:00 is a good time. By the time we finish packing and leaving, we'll probably arive at SNT (Ajusco) by 9:10 or so.
> 
> A friend might be intrested in joining us, but she's not confirmed, I will know by tommorrow morning. In which case my car would be full  But I'll let you know as soon as I know for sure.
> 
> Thanks


OK... let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that 8:00 is a good time. By the time we finish packing and leaving, we'll probably arive at SNT (Ajusco) by 9:10 or so.
> 
> A friend might be intrested in joining us, but she's not confirmed, I will know by tommorrow morning. In which case my car would be full  But I'll let you know as soon as I know for sure.
> 
> Thanks


I need info on where exactly to go in Ajusco. Also, Brooke may come, especially if there's going to be another lady riding.

We're not talking the same pain levels as last week are we?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> We're not talking the same pain levels as last week are we?


I don't think so. To begin with, Madaleno has to be back early at home (AFAIK). Second, there may be some long climbs/descents but nothing technical. El Ajusco is not as techy as Chiluca. But it maybe even more funny as once you finished climbing, you only go down... Chiluca is up and down, up and down, up and down....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I don't think so. To begin with, Madaleno has to be back early at home (AFAIK). Second, there may be some long climbs/descents but nothing technical. El Ajusco is not as techy as Chiluca. But it maybe even more funny as once you finished climbing, you only go down... Chiluca is up and down, up and down, up and down....


Cool.

I'll be offline for the night now. Where do we park in Ajusco? What's SNT?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'll be offline for the night now. Where do we park in Ajusco? What's SNT?


San Nicolas Totolapan (also known as "Las Llantas"). That's the place where you can park.

Mo' info here....

http://www.meb.com.mx/df/totolapan.htm

Anyway, call Roberto for more detailed instructions.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'll be offline for the night now. Where do we park in Ajusco? What's SNT?


Tiger, why don't you meet us at Periferico, even if you don't pick up anyone?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Mada and Roberto....
> 
> If you don't mind, I would take Adrian and Rocky-Rene with me.
> 
> Maybe Mada, Adrian and me on Mada's and Rene and Roberto with Roberto (his bike is lighter than mine, will punish your trunk much less).


Damn I need to read this more...never know when your name is used in vain.

Thanks for thinking of me I´m keen to go if I can, and happy to cry on my lonesome if I can´t.

Cheers
Mr McBeefcurtains.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> I don't think so. To begin with, Madaleno has to be back early at home (AFAIK). Second, there may be some long climbs/descents but nothing technical. El Ajusco is not as techy as Chiluca. But it maybe even more funny as once you finished climbing, you only go down... Chiluca is up and down, up and down, up and down....


Cool..thats the way we do it back home! Pay first and recieve the enjoyment second!.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> I don't think so. To begin with, Madaleno has to be back early at home (AFAIK). Second, there may be some long climbs/descents but nothing technical. El Ajusco is not as techy as Chiluca. But it maybe even more funny as once you finished climbing, you only go down... Chiluca is up and down, up and down, up and down....


It IS technical if you descend down the downhill course and if you go through the right singletracks (the non-technical climb to la virgen and up to the downhill is unavoidable though).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> It IS technical if you descend down the downhill course and if you go through the right singletracks (the non-technical climb to la virgen and up to the downhill is unavoidable though).


Hey 545cu4ch, Are you going to come? You're wellcome to join


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey 545cu4ch, Are you going to come? You're wellcome to join


Well, I'm probably going sunday anyway, so why not?

EDIT: Just 1 question; How much time do you guys have? 
I dont have a lot of time tomorrow (3 1/2 hours) because its my cousins birthday, and he lives by satelite  We can do the whole thing in that time if we hurry up a bit (I can usually do it in -3 hours, but without stopping much)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well, I'm probably going sunday anyway, so why not?
> 
> EDIT: Just 1 question; How much time do you guys have?
> I dont have a lot of time tomorrow (3 1/2 hours) because its my cousins birthday, and he lives by satelite  We can do the whole thing in that time if we hurry up a bit (I can usually do it in -3 hours, but without stopping much)


I don't know 545cu4ch... at what time are you planning to go? I think that realistically, we may be starting riding by 9:15-9:30 or so.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't know 545cu4ch... at what time are you planning to go? I think that realistically, we may be starting riding by 9:15-9:30 or so.


Roberto... any update on if your friend is coming with you??


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

So we are all set? I will see you at the periferico tomorrow. PM me if you need my cel phone number


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't know 545cu4ch... at what time are you planning to go? I think that realistically, we may be starting riding by 9:15-9:30 or so.


I think I will be going at about 9:00/9:30.
Today I also went with a friend. Hmm not a very good ride BTW. First, I noticed I had a flat tire and couldn't find my patches so I took the wheel to a store. The store said they didn't have patches, only tubes, so I went to another small store, where the guy took about 20 min to fix it. Then, on the ride, I noticed I had taken my cellphone, instead of leaving it in the car (no signal). Then on the downhill part I had 2 surprises. The first one was about a very nice ramp which I always do. You get about 3 feet of air and it has a nice tranny. When I was ready to hit it, I discovered they had put another ramp (made out of a fallen tree and wood boards), which is steeper and does not have where to land (flat). The bad thing is that if you dont hit it, you have to walk over it, adn the nice ramp is about 4 meters away, so you don't get enough speed unless you hit the first one. I actually tried the ramp I always did, and since I was going slowly, I nosedived and nearly bottomed out my fork, so I didnt try it again. I want to do the first ramp really bad but I dont know if something on my bike will break (including me). The second surprise was when I visited a part of the downhill I had never visited before. It is cool, though VERY technical, with many loose rocks and roots. On a difficult part with eroded rocks I endoed and stabbed myself on the left "boob" =P. I hope next time I go there I am a little more prepared.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So we are all set? I will see you at the periferico tomorrow. PM me if you need my cel phone number


Yep, tommorrow morning at 8:00, if you're going from north to south, just past Barranca del Muerto, right? I have a green Megane Sedan, BTW.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

How did you like it guys? I still know some good trails we can visit next time.
I discovered one thing today; I want to freeride !  Everytime I see someone jumping I want to do it so bad. I know im not that good yet, but I feel that with a capable bike I can learn some stuff. I will probably save up for a dirt jumping bike, since a dual suspension is kinda out of my budget. I still want to do XC/AM though. I feel they complement FR. Plus, this is the best age to do jumps, since you are made out of rubber like elmadaleno said.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> How did you like it guys? I still know some good trails we can visit next time.
> I discovered one thing today; I want to freeride !  Everytime I see someone jumping I want to do it so bad. I will probably save up for a dirt jumping bike, since a dual suspension is kinda out of my budget. I still want to do XC/AM though. I feel they complement FR. Plus, this is the best age to do jumps, since you are made out of rubber like elmadaleno said.


Hey 545cu4ch

It was nice riding with you. Go for the bike, save some money and keep us posted on what you buy. Nice riding with you


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> How did you like it guys? I still know some good trails we can visit next time.
> I discovered one thing today; I want to freeride !  Everytime I see someone jumping I want to do it so bad. I know im not that good yet, but I feel that with a capable bike I can learn some stuff. I will probably save up for a dirt jumping bike, since a dual suspension is kinda out of my budget. I still want to do XC/AM though. I feel they complement FR. Plus, this is the best age to do jumps, since you are made out of rubber like elmadaleno said.


Yup... totally awesome riding with you and all pack!!

I guess we all had a blast. Totally cool.... and I stand corrected. El Ajusco definitively has its technical side!

IF you wanna jump and stuff, you definitively have the age to get started... so when you get old and crappy like us, you can still rule some jumping. Not like us that get too exited about like half foot of air!  (We're old trail dogs...)

A DJ bike is what you need. You have already some parts and at your weight you don't need a very heavy bike. Let us know what are your choices and we'll let you know our thoughts.

Nice to ride with you all guys!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Or should I buy just I frame? I doubt this is a good idea, since DJ frames are smaller and most of my parts are not made for that type of use.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Or should I buy just I frame? I doubt this is a good idea, since DJ frames are smaller and most of my parts are not made for that type of use.


Yeah... maybe a new bike will be better. Generally you can get more bike for less money when buying a whole bike.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree with Warp; whole bike means better bang for the buck.

Why don’t you take a look at Scott-riders in Ajusco, they’ve just introduced DK bikes. This brand has a BMX background and started to produce MTBs recently. I saw a nice HT for DJ at a good price, and if you pay it in cash they’ll give you like a 30% discount or so (that was the deal at the begging of December). The one I saw had a good frame, cranks, stem, handlebar and fork (the most critical parts in DJ bikes). You’d probably have to compromise its use for XC-AM due to the fork (100mm the most and specific damping and progressive travel characterisitcs for DJ’s) and the shorter stem. At a second bike it rocks, though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Or should I buy just I frame? I doubt this is a good idea, since DJ frames are smaller and most of my parts are not made for that type of use.


I don't think it's a good idea to swith parts between your bike and a DJ. Actually, I think there are some parts that can't be switched (I don't know about the fork), and on others, you might want more sturdier parts for a DJ (wheelset, crankset). Probably by the time you buy the frame, fork, wheelset and crankset you would find a complete bike, and only have one. Keeping your Rincon for AM and another for DJ/FR would make you more versatile, depending on what you want to do. Of course, you could pedal the FR/DJ anywhere, but it would just cost a lot more than the Rincon.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch: Just remember to wear pads and helments all the time, even if you are made out of rubber! Hey, another option is to start with small wheels for the time being, bmx bikes are probably cheaper and a good start before goint to bigger DJ bikes.

Cheers,

Elmadaleno


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Definitely, get some good pads before starting any of that craziness.

Thanks 545 for being our Guia for the day. I definitely want to see more of those trails.

Do they have a campsite there? It would be cool to go Saturday, get some riding in, stay the night, then ride early on Sunday.

It would be really cool for the March Gathering.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes there is a campsite. You remember where the downhillito finished and there was a fence? I THINK they charge about 100-150 pesos a night per person, but I might be wrong


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Why don't you take a look at Scott-riders in Ajusco, they've just introduced DK bikes. This brand has a BMX background and started to produce MTBs recently. I saw a nice HT for DJ at a good price, and if you pay it in cash they'll give you like a 30% discount or so (that was the deal at the begging of December). The one I saw had a good frame, cranks, stem, handlebar and fork (the most critical parts in DJ bikes). .


Hey do you know which model was it and its price? I looked at the dk catalog in the scott-riders webpage and the only thing that shows up are bmx's. I looked at the dk webpage and it only shows 1 mountain bike model.
Thanks

edit: jihacked =p


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey do you know which model was it and its price? I looked at the dk catalog in the scott-riders webpage and the only thing that shows up are bmx's. I looked at the dk webpage and it only shows 1 mountain bike model.
> Thanks
> 
> edit: jihacked =p


Dunno exactly what model it was. I tried as well looking into DK's website and u r right, the only MTB shown in there is a steel SS, ( anybody knows, by experience, what is the so call charm of SS's?).

What I do remeber is that in Ajusco's shop they had two DK's bikes last december; one was a FS (six in. rear, four in. front... really odd) heavy as hell; didn't like it, and the second was the DJ HT bike which was ready to roll. Other than the alivio drivetrain, everything component was of a reasonable DJ quality. In any case, who cares about the drivetrain or shifting on a DJ bike, for that matter it could be a SS.

Anyways,probably ur best shot is to drop by the shop on your next ride SNT, or just give them a call. The price as far as I remember was like 13K but the guy at the shop told me I could get it at 10K if paid in cash. Dunno if this is a good price for a bike with this characteristics (DJ fork, hussefelt cranks and stem, hayes HFX 8in brakes were the highlights as far as I remeber, i might be wrong though).

Other alternatives for a DJ bike with local dealers are:

Kona Cowan: some store in chiluca
Jamis Komodo (more FR oriented): Uzzi cycles
Scottusa voltage Yz 0: scott riders
Giant STP & C'dale Chase: Viansi
Norco Ride: bikestop at Queretaro 
(most of them has to be order, they don't have them on the store)

Good luck on the search.

Cheers


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

The problem with a lot of the cheaper "DJ" bikes is that they have a fork that isn't up to the job. Don't go with anything less that a Marz DJ series fork, generally specced on better mid-range DJ bikes.

The Scott bikes look like a good deal and I've seen a few of them around. Hey, they work for Timo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> The problem with a lot of the cheaper "DJ" bikes is that they have a fork that isn't up to the job. Don't go with anything less that a Marz DJ series fork, generally specced on better mid-range DJ bikes.
> 
> The Scott bikes look like a good deal and I've seen a few of them around. Hey, they work for Timo.


Yeah.. spot on Tiger.

Zoke DJ or Sherman seem to be the only jump fork choices.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Should I suggest the Azonic Steelhead?

It can be got only from the US, but it's a DJ frame that can double as a trail one. Did I mention it's very cheap (well under 200 dollars).

Also, I remember had seen a Alubike (or was it Turbo?) frame with jumping geo and construction. It should be cheap.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yep, nothing less than a DJ fork will keep you alive. That fork is pretty much the standard, it has just the right amount of travel, progression, and toughness (it is on the heavy side of course). You dont want to compromise in cranks either, this part has to support a lot of stress in both DJ and FR, it is one of the thing most frecuently replaced.

If you are looking just for the frame, the turbo/alubike's Warp mentioned might be a good choice as well. It looks tough as hell with gussets in the important parts and a low stand over heigh for cleareance. Take a look at the bike shops at downtown.

Another option for a frame is Viansi, the have an ORBEA frame for DJ/Dual that also looks pretty nice. The price is about 4k. Take a look at Orbea site, it is the one with the slack seat tube and the top tube and seatstays drawing almost a straight line. The compromise: this frame is only useful for Dual and DJ, nothing else.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yes there is a campsite. You remember where the downhillito finished and there was a fence? I THINK they charge about 100-150 pesos a night per person, but I might be wrong


Excellent!


----------

